# Coyotes



## ccleroy (Nov 7, 2017)

This has been my first year setting traps for coyotes, my youngest son has enjoyed tagging along and learning with me. Last 2 days we have trapped black yotes, which we thought was pretty cool.


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Good job.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, thanks for sharing.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats , pretty color yote..the boys face tells it all .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Those aren't boys they are now young trappers...Now take those two young trappers and teach them to skin, flesh, and hang, hides. Great great post, nothing cooler than having young trappers along!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats on your success, great pictures and like everone else has stated, good on you for getting your son involved........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Something different there. Wondering how the color of the hides affects value.

You have an able helper on the job, CC. Great photos. Bet his school mates think he tells tales, but those pics don't lie. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ccleroy (Nov 7, 2017)

Dunno about the hide value, doubtful these eastern hides as I’m in SC would bring much even being black, could be wrong though. I’ve skinned them out and getting them tanned for my man cabin, ought to be great!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

congrats and well done!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the coyotes, a black coyote is something I have always wanted to get.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to you and your son on your successes! 
I'm with prairiewolf, I'd love to get a black one.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

the first picture of a black, that one would have made a great mount............


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Congratulations on your catches --Memories you and your son will never forget--Very nice looking coyotes--Thanks for sharing your Pic's*

*svb*


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks like you are running MB 550s. They sure seem like a nice trap. I'm picking up a dozen for next year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccleroy (Nov 7, 2017)

Yep MB-550's


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice...


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Thank you for sharing. Great pics!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks for the picture, nice kitty.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Nice Mr Bob-----------Your doing Great for the first year- Congratulations on your Catches*

*svb*


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow, very cool. I can't wait to get my son involved in this addictive hobby! I would also like a black Coyote... don't hear of too many out West though.

What camera are you using for the photographs? They look great!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ccleroy (Nov 7, 2017)

All photos are taken with an iPhone, I've been running a "Big Camera" a while and now only use my iPhone instead of my Canon DSLR.....if you know how to play the light and basic photography rules of thumb they do just as good of a job for the most part. Big female catch yesterday, first female!


----------



## ccleroy (Nov 7, 2017)

Another Cat


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice cat ! Congrats.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic., congrats.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice pictures, keep them coming. Congratulations on the catches.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Quite the pictures ..congrats on the catches

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

